

Mozilla's Mitchell Baker on Total Surveillance - wakeless
https://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2013/06/11/total-surveillance/

======
wakeless
It greatly heartens me to hear this "straight from the lizard's mouth."

In recent months (perhaps years) many people here on Hacker News have doubted
the importance that Mozilla plays. I think today more than ever their
importance shines.

